

London Stock Exchange goes open source - wglb
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2568

======
roder
Big loss for MS. They touted the London Stock Exchange as a case-study for
awhile.

Now where can I find the source for the exchange?

------
wglb
And a little more detail
[http://www.ibspublishing.com/index.cfm?section=news&acti...](http://www.ibspublishing.com/index.cfm?section=news&action=view&id=13440)

